
iPhone Privacy Is Broken and Apps Are to Blame - Despegar
https://www.wsj.com/articles/iphone-privacy-is-brokenand-apps-are-to-blame-11559316401
======
zepto
The irony is of course that there is a huge clamor for Apple to be even
further restricted from exerting control over apps.

